# IELTS Japan



## rafiahmadjan

Hi All,

Where can I take the IELTS exam in Tokyo,Japan 

Thanks


----------



## myrrh

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Where can I take the IELTS exam in Tokyo,Japan
> 
> Thanks


Let Me Google That


----------

